# Healthcare costs for Type 2 Diabetes



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone
We are moving to spain in about 8 weeks time. My husband was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes two days ago and I have some questions about healthcare.
Our original plan was to arrange private healthcare for the both of us until my husband reached state pension age (four and a half years). I have now read that the majority of health care insurance plans will not cover pre-existing conditions. So my question is do I persevere in finding a health inusrance company that will cover pre-exisitng conditions or would we be better off getting normal cover and then paying up front for all of the checks my husband will need?

If we go that way, does anyone know the upfront cost of blood test checks etc that he will need and also the cost of Metformin which is the medication he is taking.

Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are moving to spain in about 8 weeks time. My husband was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes two days ago and I have some questions about healthcare.
> Our original plan was to arrange private healthcare for the both of us until my husband reached state pension age (four and a half years). I have now read that the majority of health care insurance plans will not cover pre-existing conditions. So my question is do I persevere in finding a health inusrance company that will cover pre-exisitng conditions or would we be better off getting normal cover and then paying up front for all of the checks my husband will need?
> 
> ...


even if you do manage to find a company which covers pre-exisiting conditions, a private prescription will always cost full price, so in that respect it won't make a difference


depending on where you are moving to, & whether that area introduces it in time, after 12 months as registered residents you should be able to take advantage of the _convenio especial _'buy-in' scheme for state healthcare

it's not yet available everywhere, but eventually should be

that would cover pre-existing conditions but medication would still be at full cost


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response Xabiachica. We are moving to Andalucia, Axarquia region.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks for your quick response Xabiachica. We are moving to Andalucia, Axarquia region.


I don't think Andalucía are doing the _convenio especial _yet, but :fingerscrossed: they will be by the time you qualify!


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't think Andalucía are doing the _convenio especial _yet, but :fingerscrossed: they will be by the time you qualify!


Testing strips are very expensive in Spain, about € 50 for 50 strips.you can buy them cheaper online and by post from UK.You will also have to buy your own lancets.
If, in the year you are waiting to join the paying in system he becomes ill with a diabetes related illness, then hospital care will be very expensive, so if health insurers are willing to provide cover, albeit with very high premiums, then that may be the best bet.
I take metformin combined with another drug and it cost € 61.19 for 56 tablets if you are not on the Spanish NHS.
It may be cheaper online.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. 
Does anyone know of a company who would be willing to cover us with a pre-existing medical condition?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

LesleyL said:


> Thanks so much for the info.
> Does anyone know of a company who would be willing to cover us with a pre-existing medical condition?


It's worth looking at ads in the local press.
I don't think they will cover. The cost of medication, though.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Testing strips are very expensive in Spain, about € 50 for 50 strips.you can buy them cheaper online and by post from UK.You will also have to buy your own lancets.
> If, in the year you are waiting to join the paying in system he becomes ill with a diabetes related illness, then hospital care will be very expensive, so if health insurers are willing to provide cover, albeit with very high premiums, then that may be the best bet.
> I take metformin combined with another drug and it cost € 61.19 for 56 tablets if you are not on the Spanish NHS.
> It may be cheaper online.


Metformin on it's own is dirt cheap - less than 2 euros for 50 (850mg). And, yes, the test strips are expensive, but my partner has so far managed to get them much more cheaply using ebay.

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Join a Centro Medico for a small monthly fee (ours is €14 a month for the two of us). It doesn't matter about pre-existing conditions. You get free access to a GP, and can see a specialist for €20 or €30 when you need to. The blood tests for diabetics are about €35. A full-spectrum blood test is about €100.


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks again for very useful information. I feel like now we can deal with this. It was a bit of a shock coming so close to our move.. will certainly look into Centro Medico.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember when my husband was diagnosed, must be ten years ago now. It was a shock of course, but he's since done a lot of research, and found that a low carbohydrate diet in combination with Metformin and careful monitoring brought his blood sugar down to manageable levels. 

Some older doctors (and websites) still recommend loading up on carbs (bread, potatoes etc) and avoiding sugar, but this is now generally agreed to be the wrong approach. I recommend you read Richard Bernstein's research on this. 

Good luck!


----------

